# resend e-mail confirmation



## jdcnosse

So I must be blind, but is there any way to resend the email confirmation of a paid reservation made online? I know I can just log into my account on Amtrak's website but I'd rather have the e-mail so that I can easily print out my two paid reservations and my two AGR reservations at the same time from just one site. For some reason when I booked my paid portion of my GRR-FLG trip (ABQ-FLG), I never got an e-mail...but when I booked the return (FLG-ABQ) I did get an e-mail. I also have the two e-mails for my 1-zone awards (GRR-ABQ, and ABQ-GRR)


----------



## Acela150

You must call Amtrak and ask for it to be resent. They never ask why they just do it. Sometimes they ask for an e-mail address and they will ask for a reservation number. So have it handy.


----------



## jdcnosse

Acela150 said:


> You must call Amtrak and ask for it to be resent. They never ask why they just do it. Sometimes they ask for an e-mail address and they will ask for a reservation number. So have it handy.


so the reservation people or customer service? Just checking to see if I've gotta prepare for a 10 minute wait on hold or not *sigh*


----------



## the_traveler

Just call the "regular" number (1-800-USA-RAIL) and any agent can help you.


----------



## jdcnosse

Alright thanks, I know waiting for customer service takes forever!


----------



## Amtrak George

E MAIL Confirmations: In April I was traveling Memphis to Chicago and Amtrak tried to send me a confirmation I didn't receive. I asked the agent to send it to an alternate email account, and it arrived okay. After hanging up, and thinking to check my trash, Lo and Behold, my spam filter had "spammed" or "trashed" my reservation email!


----------



## jdcnosse

Amtrak George said:


> E MAIL Confirmations: In April I was traveling Memphis to Chicago and Amtrak tried to send me a confirmation I didn't receive. I asked the agent to send it to an alternate email account, and it arrived okay. After hanging up, and thinking to check my trash, Lo and Behold, my spam filter had "spammed" or "trashed" my reservation email!


See I thought that, so when I searched on Gmail for anything from Amtrak.com in any of my folders (spam and trash too) using the search term "@amtrak.com in:anywhere" it wasn't there. I had my other three reservations, I found confirmation e-mails for previous trips (the one I took in March and April of this year, and since Gmail has 7+GB of storage I don't delete anything, just archive it) but nothing for that one reservation. I think it was just some sort of flaw or accident that their servers never sent it to me. I got the second one okay though, after I called them, and I got the one for my second paid reservation for this trip alright.

I'm guessing the server just made a mistake. Thank goodness I didn't have to wait on hold for 10 minutes, although the call took longer because I accidentally wrote the reservation number down wrong (by one letter) so she had to confirm my name, my departure and arrival station, and the date of travel.


----------



## me_little_me

I complained about the fact that there is no way to online generate an email from a reservation and you have to call to get one sent. Silly of them.

We had 4 reservations made online but changed over the phone (to get rooms together then to add AGR numbers) which makes them non-viewable from online and if you forget to ask the agent to email, you have to call back to get an email to verify they got everything right.


----------



## jdcnosse

I think they should ask for an email address and then just automatically send it. If you don't give them an email, then it's your responsibility to keep track of your reservation numbers and whatnot. I know I like having them in my e-mail, I can easily label them or star them in gmail and if I don't do that, I can just search for "@amtrak.com in:everywhere" and I'll find them.


----------



## AlanB

jdcnosse said:


> I think they should ask for an email address and then just automatically send it. If you don't give them an email, then it's your responsibility to keep track of your reservation numbers and whatnot. I know I like having them in my e-mail, I can easily label them or star them in gmail and if I don't do that, I can just search for "@amtrak.com in:everywhere" and I'll find them.


See now I just forward all my reservations to Tripit, where they build a nice custom itinerary for me. Then I can print out that if need be. And if one has a smart phone, then one can download an App that accesses the site and be able to pull up everything right on your phone. Send off your hotel reservations to them and they'll even put in a link to a map to help you find the hotel that when combined with the GPS functions of smart phones can be very handy.


----------



## jdcnosse

AlanB said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should ask for an email address and then just automatically send it. If you don't give them an email, then it's your responsibility to keep track of your reservation numbers and whatnot. I know I like having them in my e-mail, I can easily label them or star them in gmail and if I don't do that, I can just search for "@amtrak.com in:everywhere" and I'll find them.
> 
> 
> 
> See now I just forward all my reservations to Tripit, where they build a nice custom itinerary for me. Then I can print out that if need be. And if one has a smart phone, then one can download an App that accesses the site and be able to pull up everything right on your phone. Send off your hotel reservations to them and they'll even put in a link to a map to help you find the hotel that when combined with the GPS functions of smart phones can be very handy.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'll have to check that out. I haven't had to really take a trip where I don't exactly know where I'm going (as I know where the GRR station is, and my girlfriend is picking me up from the FLG station, and the hotel we're going to we know exactly where it is because we've been there before) but I could see that as coming in a lot of handy if I were to take Greyhound from Grand Rapids to Indianapolis and fly to Phoenix to take Greyhound to Flagstaff (cheapest way to fly, still $100 more than Amtrak) or if I was going somewhere like Seattle for vacation.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB

Ps. The best part is that it's all free.

Yes, they have a special plan for those who want to do really special things that requires payments; but most people will be perfectly fine with the just the free plan.


----------



## jdcnosse

AlanB said:


> Ps. The best part is that it's all free.
> 
> Yes, they have a special plan for those who want to do really special things that requires payments; but most people will be perfectly fine with the just the free plan.


I've already signed up, downloaded the android app and imported my Amtrak emails into it. At first I thought I'd have to deal with having 2 separate trips (one for the AGR e-mail, one for the paid reservation e-mail) but then I realized I can merge them.

The android app is free but ad-supported, but I really don't mind them and if I get sick of them it's only $4 to get ad-free. This looks like an amazing tool though, with all my info in one place (and on my phone) should I need it.


----------



## AlanB

jdcnosse said:


> I've already signed up, downloaded the android app and imported my Amtrak emails into it. At first I thought I'd have to deal with having 2 separate trips (one for the AGR e-mail, one for the paid reservation e-mail) but then I realized I can merge them.


Not only can you merge things, you can manually add things if you need, and you can even provide your own titles if you like. And while I understand that in your case you don't often need a hotel, had you been booking a hotel, it would have helped to tie the two Amtrak reservations together automatically into one trip.



jdcnosse said:


> The android app is free but ad-supported, but I really don't mind them and if I get sick of them it's only $4 to get ad-free. This looks like an amazing tool though, with all my info in one place (and on my phone) should I need it.


I love it and use it for all my trips now. And since my mom often joins me for many of the trips, I can even send the itinerary off to her.


----------



## jdcnosse

AlanB said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already signed up, downloaded the android app and imported my Amtrak emails into it. At first I thought I'd have to deal with having 2 separate trips (one for the AGR e-mail, one for the paid reservation e-mail) but then I realized I can merge them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only can you merge things, you can manually add things if you need, and you can even provide your own titles if you like. And while I understand that in your case you don't often need a hotel, had you been booking a hotel, it would have helped to tie the two Amtrak reservations together automatically into one trip.
Click to expand...

Well we will be getting a hotel even though we know where it is and whatnot, I still added it anyways, and added my previous trips to find out how many miles I've traveled on Amtrak so far (I was too lazy to just add up the mileages from the timetables lol)



AlanB said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> 
> The android app is free but ad-supported, but I really don't mind them and if I get sick of them it's only $4 to get ad-free. This looks like an amazing tool though, with all my info in one place (and on my phone) should I need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and use it for all my trips now. And since my mom often joins me for many of the trips, I can even send the itinerary off to her.
Click to expand...

My mom doesn't accompany me, but of course being a mom want's to make sure I'm safe and whatnot, so I sent the link off to her, plus I sent it to my girlfriend too so she'd know where I'd be at what times and what not. It's a pretty spiffy webapp, especially if you had a long vacation you wanted to group all into one trip (hotels, transportation, etc)


----------



## readyforvacay

Amtrak George said:


> E MAIL Confirmations: In April I was traveling Memphis to Chicago and Amtrak tried to send me a confirmation I didn't receive. I asked the agent to send it to an alternate email account, and it arrived okay. After hanging up, and thinking to check my trash, Lo and Behold, my spam filter had "spammed" or "trashed" my reservation email!




Thank you so much for this- I nearly panicked until I saw this post and checked my spam inbox the day before my trip. lo and behold my confirmation email was there!


----------

